# what do you think of this ped



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

http://s851.photobucket.com/user/phabolous962/media/20131009_192140-1_zps5dfdda3d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Your pic didn't show up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Here ya go, not sure if this is the same exact pedigree he's talking about, but has the same dogs from the pic I could see.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [306291] :: LEGENDS MEMPHIS X PIKE LITTER


----------



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks bully girl, i cant get it to work for some reson


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem. Next time you try to add an image use the IMG code. It'll look something like


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

5x mayday up close.... should be HOT!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am not a big Mayday Fan but that is a nice ped!!!!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

[QUOTE=phabolous.WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS PED?

WHY? DID YOU GET 1 FROM THE OFFSPRING X GARNER'S(SEAGRAM) BREEDING?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

depends on where they came from.
the mayday line was good until, it went mass production,

now they should be considered 'staff's'

but look at 'gr ch yellow' rom 6x'er

we had access to his littermate brother, the best of the litter, MELVIN'S J.R. 5X'er

but he was on a VERY PRIVATE yard, was not studded to the public,
and produced, we bred a couple to him.

his owner, was the one that got termite ready for #3 when we were in the 
mountains, with the man, [a play on words] some might figure it out.............

that is when termite went home with heavier pockets, 
and james crenshaw and tugboat went home with lighter pockets.

but like i said, before it was over he was being bred on name not on merit.

so depends on where and who's yard the dog came from,
looks like a pretty pedigree, which i dont know what kind of weight that carries.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love theayday stuff but agree with surfer for the most part a lot of peddlers amd internet doggers have ruined the blood. I ussually steer clear of folks with alabrit website and tons of dogs from different lines. Just me but the ped reads really nice...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yeah exactly why I sai what I said..  though this breeding looks nice


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree with rudy and surfer,............ yeh its primarily original stuff here... in the whole seven, you even see the smidges dbled up on patrick and the majority of jockoredboy nice pedigree if the dog is honest to his ped he'll be a good one... then again there are some in that make up that are stone cold.. .. your basically 3rd generation.. out .. not bad. give em a job


----------



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I actually sent a deposit for the female from legends kennel


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ha!!!!!!!!!!...i thunk so!!!!
Ya did good....i thunk!


----------



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

You don't like his yard?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I got nuthin to say about his yard...


----------



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

with the last reply from you it just seems that you were trying to hint at something


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Na partner...hang around fer awhile...if i got somethingto say i will!!!!
On the ped u showed it looks ok....i just carried it out to the siblings and the offspring and tried to figger out what u was gitting...and then i come to the fact that the dude isa a peddler......but that dont mean he dont have some good dogs....

I just seen a whole buncha stuff from a whole buncha blood...

No big deal....look at his home page! It tells the story rite there... And in 1 of his pics i counted 15 pups.all in the same pen and all buckskin.......how the heck can you go pic up 1 and say wher its from?

But i aint trying to start nothin just an observation is all...
DAMMIT!! I TRIED NOT TO SAY NOTHIN...LOL


----------



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

ok welder thanks alot, no problem you just made my antennas go up. The litter that this particular pups comes from only had 3 pups, and he had constant pics on youtube, very distinctive. But i thought the same thing about that pick, it had two different litters in the same cage. I guess he had someway of telling them apart...idk, but everytime that i see this pup she is alone or was with her littermates that are now gone to homes. I like the ped, she gotta work to be here, thats a must, so i guest we'll see. One thing is for sure ill keep you posted about her.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

it is all good my friend......np


----------

